# Do You Know Anything About Gourmet Cheese?



## jeffersoncohen76 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,

Recently, I was introduced to a gourmet cheese shop, and I fell in love. Anyway, I'm a cheese addict, but I don't have idea what to do with all of these cheeses I have never heard of, with names I can't pronounce. Any other cheese addicts out there? What would be good for cooking, for fondue, for just eating? I love sharp cheeses like the locatelli, and soft sweet cheeses like brie. Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, Jefferson. Welcome to DC  It sounds like you might enjoy hosting a cheese tasting party - tasting a variety of cheeses is, imo, the best way to find the ones you like. Here's some info on putting one together: A Cheese-Tasting Party and Wine and Cheese Combinations

Cheddar, Gruyere, Emmenthaler and Swiss are some popular cheeses for fondues. Havarti and extra-sharp cheddar are favorites of mine for eating with crackers. I love goat cheese on salads or with roasted peppers on crostini for an appetizer. Another good appetizer is softened brie on crostini with raspberry jam.

Wait till KitchenElf logs on - she's an expert on these things  Have fun!


----------



## GB (Apr 24, 2009)

My best suggestion to you, since you seem to have found a good shop is go in and talk to the person behind the counter and ask to taste some samples. Any good cheese shop will be happy to give you tastes (just don't abuse it of course). Let them know the types of things you already like and they will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Wyogal (Apr 24, 2009)

We have a local shop that has fabulous imported cheeses. I talked with them and they gave me the name of their supplier, check out their website: Home | Cheese Importers - Home of Willow River Natural Cheese & Other Gifts  They were very helpful when I was doing a project in culinary school.


----------



## Claire (May 27, 2009)

My husband jokes with our local gourmet cheese seller that other men buy their wives chocolates for Valentines' Day or other special occaisions, but what his wife wants is .... you got it, cheese.  As a child I didn't like blue cheeses, but now I really, really like them.  

One thing, if you have friends who aren't sweets addicts, is to have a cheese-and-fruit instead of regular desert, or it can be a brunch or afternoon get-together.  Pears, apples, grapes are all good accompaniments in addition to some crackers or bread, preferably without a lot of flavor, just something to put the cheese on.  

GB is right in that if you get a relationship with the owners/clerks, and don't abuse the privlege, most will give you a taste of something you're very unsure of.  

You don't say where you live.  I live in a tourist town that has a huge influx of people on weekends and holidays, so I hit my gourmet shop on weekdays during the day if I can, when no one is rushed (on a sunny weekend there might be dozens in a very small shop at one time; on a regular weekday there'd be only a few, and after a few visits, they know me well).  That is when you're more likely to get advice, and a sample.  

I live in an area that has some small, artisinal cheese makers, so don't just stick to imported cheese, some are excellent.  Remember, don't compare apples and oranges.  What I mean here is that some very great American cheesemakers make cheese that isn't the same as their European counterpart, but are excellent in their own ways.  Happy cows actually come from Wisconsin!


----------



## SRL (May 27, 2009)

Another interesting way of classifying cheeses for a tasting is by the source of the milk. The most common of course being cow, goat and sheep. There are also traditional regional cheeses from mare, camel and buffalo milk.


----------



## qmax (May 27, 2009)

There are great artisinal cheeses made in the US, but the difference between US cheese and Euro cheese is that US cheese is dead.

And that is a big difference.


----------



## kadesma (May 27, 2009)

I feel very lucky..My grocery store has a good sized cheese box and just looking in it makes me want to open the doors and start eating the young man who runs this section is well versed in cheese and has helped me many times. They are always eager to help, offer samples of their cheeses, Saturdays they set out bowls and small platters of cheese and crackers, different jams and such to go along with the cheese. They are never to busy..Ask a question and see their faces light up...I never shop that I don't come home with some cheese.Their blues and roquefort  are wonderful. I tried a new cheese they got in last week pale yellow,with tiny pieces of red peppers, and next week the one with the pieces of olives..
kadesma


----------



## jennyema (May 27, 2009)

qmax said:


> There are great artisinal cheeses made in the US, but the difference between US cheese and Euro cheese is that US cheese is dead.
> 
> And that is a big difference.


 
By "dead," I assume you mean pasteurized.

There is actually a great deal of unpasteurized cheese made and sold in the US.

The FDA's has 60-day aging requirement for _imported_ raw-milk cheeses.  Because of this, some foreign cheese producers are pasteurizing their milk so they can sell young cheese here.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 27, 2009)

GotGarlic said:


> Wait till KitchenElf logs on - she's an expert on these things  Have fun!


 
  By no means an expert, but, the title did start me salivating!!!!

Try an aged Gouda...shave it and take small bites

Triple Creme Brie...find some very sweet ripe cantelope or very ripe peaches.  Put a slice right on top of the brie or even mash it into a paste.

You can also make a quesadilla with brie and peaches and a lime/honey type drizzle - google will get you a recipe.

Mix some mascarpone cheese with a bit of sugar and cinnamon.  Cut a peach in half, baste cut side with butter and grill.  Turn over and fill pit hole with moscarpone.

Marinate a log of goat cheese in olive oil with some fresh rosemary, thyme, and pink berries.  Slice and use in a salad or grill some mushrooms, take the slice and set in mushroom and bake until melted.  Also use on a salad.

Drizzle a hunk of gorgonzola with honey.

Cave-aged Emmenthaler.

The above are all very standard cheeses.  Sorry, have to get back to work


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 28, 2009)

I don't know if this is a "gourmet cheese" but recently someone introduced me to Raclette. It's a variety of swiss cheese that comes with it's own machine that melts the raclette really slowly and you scrape the melted cheese onto various veggies and dried meats. We eat it melted over toast and it is out of this world. 

You should be able to find it at a well stocked cheese shop. Also my cheese lady introduced me to Cotswald last year. It looks and tastes a bit like cheddar cheese but has green onions and chives all through it. SO good. I make mac and cheese out of. The DH goes to our cheese shop specifically for their ginger and mango Stiltons. It's like cheescake without the crust!

Happy cheesing!


----------



## linicx (May 28, 2009)

Trader Joe's has some very nice cheeses. Give me roquefort, French triple cream brie, great crackers like the Breton original, good sweet melon, Belgian white beer and am in my own little corner of heaven.


----------



## jet (May 28, 2009)

jennyema said:


> By "dead," I assume you mean pasteurized.
> 
> There is actually a great deal of unpasteurized cheese made and sold in the US.
> 
> The FDA's has 60-day aging requirement for _imported_ raw-milk cheeses.  Because of this, some foreign cheese producers are pasteurizing their milk so they can sell young cheese here.


I believe that aging requirement applies to both foreign and domestic cheeses.


*Raw Milk Cheeses *

  The FDA allows the manufacture and interstate sale of raw milk cheeses that   are aged for at least 60 days at a temperature not less than 35 degrees Fahrenheit. "However,   recent research calls into question the effectiveness of 60-day aging as a   means of pathogen reduction," says Sheehan. 
  The FDA's Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition (CFSAN) is currently   examining the safety of raw milk cheeses and plans to develop a risk profile   for these cheeses. This information will help FDA risk managers make future   decisions regarding the regulation of these products to protect public health. 

source: Got Milk? Make Sure It's Pasteurized


----------



## les (May 28, 2009)

here's a good cheese site:
Churchmouse Cheeses. Finest local, British & Continental cheeses. Buy cheese online | churchmousecheeses.com

I'm not sure how many of these you can buy abroad because the US has tight regulations..but if you're ever over here
this is my favourite one:
https://www.snowdoniacheese.co.uk/default.asp


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jun 17, 2009)

Once a year I drive the 250 miles from Chicago to buy cheese from these folks...

Carr Valley Cheese Company, Inc., La Valle, Wisconsin

I usually buy $200 worth and then crave it for the last 4 months before my next trip ;-)


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 17, 2009)

Aaaah cheese!  I must have been a mouse in a previous life, because I could live on cheese.  
You might also be interested in reading some of the "experts" on cheese.

Clark Wolf has a wonderful new book out on American Farmstead cheeses.

Paula Lambert, of Mozzarella Company in Dallas, TX has two great books out on cheese:  "The Cheeselovers Cookbook" and Guide, and "Cheese, Glorious Cheese."

and of course, there's Steven Jenkins' "The Cheese Primer,"  and Laura Werlin's several wonderful books on the subject. 

My personal favorite is the cheese I'm eating at the time.  However, there ARE preferences.  My all-time single most favorite cheese is the St. Marcellin (a raw, soft cows' milk cheese from France) made and aged by Renee Richard, the famed affineur in Lyon. I realize that is pretty specific, but.... 

I also love Comte (the French version of Gruyere), and pretty much any really good "Swiss" cheese; Roquefort, Point Reyes Blue, Reblochon, Aged Cheddar, Paula Lambert's goat cheese wrapped in Hoja Santa leaves, Fontina Val d'Aosta, Parmigiano Reggiano, Grana Padano, well, there really are too many to list!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2009)

stop ur killin' me!! death by cheese what a way to go!!


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 17, 2009)

I drive an hour into Phily's Italian Market for the really fine cheeses and charcuterie. DIBruno Brothers is the place! OMG  heaven!


----------



## msmofet (Jun 18, 2009)

we are going on a road trip and i am taking cheese, meats (baby salami and pepperoni), crackers, and fruits with us for a road side stop and for the hotel room the first day/night and maybe beakfast.  i am also taking cold cuts, tomato, lettuce, french bread and my homemade dressing along for heros. seeds (sunflower), nuts, fruit newtons and goldfish (the crackers ) for snacks.


----------



## tasty-italian-cook (Jun 18, 2009)

Do they carry any fresh mozzarella made from Buffalo's milk? MAN - if you ever get to travel to central/southern Italy you've got to try it, it is by far my favorite EVER. It really puts any other kind of mozzarella to shame.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 28, 2009)

In Heaven, the streets may indeed be paved with gold.  But the real draw is that on every corner, there is a fine cheese shop with the best cheeses in the universe, and an occasional fine chocolate shop.  Ahhhahahahaha.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> In Heaven, the streets may indeed be paved with gold. But the real draw is that on every corner, there is a fine cheese shop with the best cheeses in the universe, and an occasional fine chocolate shop. Ahhhahahahaha.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 hey now every other corner has the smell of fresh baked bread wafting out!! crackers to be place under the cheese and strawberries waiting to be bathed in the chocolate also grace the streets!!


----------

